# Spaces with Windows?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I finally got around to watching the WWDC Keynote and The Steve was demoing Spaces. I like it! I like it a lot, but one of the best use for spaces would be to run Windows along side all your other Mac apps. One could work on AutoCad (Windows) then zip over to Mail or Photo Booth or whatever.

Is this even possible? Can Boot Camp allow Windows and Mac to run simultaneously? It sounds too good to be true, but I thought I'd ask. I obviously don't know yet because I'm waiting to buy the next generation of iMac which will have Leopard preinstalled.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

No. Boot camp is a dual boot configuration. 

If you want to run them together, get Parallels Desktop.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

So with Parallels one Space _can _be a Windows environment? That's cool!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> So with Parallels one Space _can _be a Windows environment? That's cool!


I haven't used Spaces, but I can't see why not. Parallels can run in a window. Not sure what it would do when running in full screen mode.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

OOOhhhh now that is a sweet thought. I can't wait for VMware to release its OSX Beta.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

If you want to get an idea of how Spaces will work you can always try VirtueDesktops. The Spaces implementation is a lot smooter feeling (being integrated into the OS instead of a "hack"), but you can find out if the multiple desktops is something that will work for you.


----------

